
Homeless moms evicted after taking over vacant house in Oakland - vanusa
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/jan/15/moms-4-housing-oakland-homelessness-eviction
======
pmdulaney
A similar (potential) headline: Milpitas Man Arrested for Stealing Car

------
carolina_33
TLDR: can’t take things that belong to other people.

